# 24K Gold



## moustress

I had imagined that the fawn satin self was not a vibrantly colorful as the pied fawn satin self. I was wrong! the white just sset off the red-gold so well! these boys are cousins.


----------



## jadeguppy

Nice.


----------



## moustress

Thanks!


----------



## SarahC

oh,I like him very much.


----------



## laoshu

Beautiful! I have a real soft spot for red and shiny things.. mice are no exception!


----------



## moustress

I'm g;ad you enjoy eeing them!


----------



## SarahY

Wow, that colour is so bright!  Orange and white is one of my favourite animal colour combinations


----------



## moustress

Glad you like 'eeing' them too. 

*sheesh*


----------



## SarahY

:lol:


----------



## SiamMeece

Wow, fawn satin is so beautiful....


----------



## moustress

Thanks!

It's my obsession. I must always have some. Always.

Someone else out there must be breeding them as well, as AFRMA calls it orange, and they look just like my overheated fawns.


----------



## SiamMeece

Haha, I can totally understand that. I don't breed red/fawn/orange but in satin there's always room in my bins....


----------



## jadeguppy

I picked out some replacement ry from the original store to try to get my line going. Wouldn't you know it, I didn't check the boy closly because the owner is usually good at that. I'm 90% sure that I now have 3 girls and no boy. Go figure. I have a boy that was from the male ry that passed and a really poor black tan. Do you think he is worth crossing with the girls? The Baytril should be out of everyone's system, so I'm about to go into breeidng mode again. I've been in withdrawal.


----------



## moustress

jg: I know what you mean. Before Nance threw her litter I was feeling it too. All the little ones were fully furred and scampering all over the place; not so little anymore, they grow so fast! Now if only my trio set up to produce yellow/red tris would get it done!

It was worth taking the time and effort to extract this color, though. I can hardly wait for the fawn girls to be old enough to breed. Only a few more weeks, then I'll be in my glory with tens and twelves of the little beauties pooting forth. I ought to see some yellow tricolors out of them as well, eventually, as that runs through all my lines outside of the snakebait/pet shop line. I just choose a pair, one agouti, one lilac agouti, to see what I can do without any show genes at all.


----------

